
Ask HN: What is the best way of following statistics on a specific industry - xoxoavi
Specifically interested in the restaurant industry. Once in a while there are articles in online that show stats, percentages, infographics etc. Is there a way to make sure that everytime something like that happens I know about it.
Something along the lines of Google Alerts but somehow it seems like it&#x27;s not precise enough for Google alerts?
Thanks in advance :)
======
saintPirelli
If you are able to identify the blogs/papers that publish what you are looking
for, you could subscribe to them on feedly and use it's 'mute filters' to
filter out the rest. It's a pro function in feedly, but there might be other
apps which offer the same functionality.

~~~
xoxoavi
Hmmm, I love Feedly, never tried the pro features. So you are essentially
saying that I can filter for just statistic related acronyms?

~~~
saintPirelli
Something like that would be what I would try I suppose. I guess you could
also customize an rss-inbox in most e-mail clients to do something similar.

~~~
xoxoavi
thank you!

